# My monthly cycle is messed up-is miscarriage to blame



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi everyone

Can anyone tell me if miscarriage can mess up your cycles for months?  I was told by doc that my cycle should go back to normal once I'd had my 1st period after the miscarriage.  That was in December and I'm still all over the place. 1st period took 6 weeks to come, the one follwing that was regular but since then I've been bleeding between cycles, I feel that I never seem to stop. My AF finished on Friday but today it seems to have started again. Being ever hopeful I bought a BBT thermometer last month and I started charting to see if ovulation is occuring. It seemed it did last month but right now at this minute I should be with my husband ttc, but how can I when my AF is back. My face has broken out in huge spots and I keep bursting into tears (in public) which just isn't me.  
I was always told miscarriage makes you more fertile  and everyone I know who's had one, has become pregnant again within 3 months. I'm fretting like mad.    
Maybe at my age it's the perimenopause rearing it's head. Can anyone give me some advice?
Thanks
Matti


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Matti

Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question but wanted to send you a big virtual  .

On my experiences with IVF cycles and then being pregnant, I found that my cycle took much more than a month or two to settle down each time, and I wouldn't be surprised if a m/c would take your body a good while longer than one cycle to recover from too.

I know at our age that it is natural to assume when things go haywire cycle-wise that it's approaching menopause (I've convince myself of that wrongly on more than one occasion in the past) but hang on in there. 

Would it be worth going back to see your GP?  Acupuncture and/or advice from a qualified medical herbalist might also be worth a try to see if it helps things settle down.

Here's another     in the meantime.

Ellie


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Ellie

Thanks for the reply.  I read your story, so glad you had success!! 
Yes, you are right I will go back to see my GP (dread the thought) I've spent more time around medics these last 2-3 years than I have at home!!!!
Maybe acupuncture or reflexology might help too - I'm definitely not giving up yet!

Matti x


----------

